# Alaska McKinley Explorer Rolls Through Town (HO) ISKoT



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Our kids model railroad program has been running mostly G scale so we don't have much in HO but I have to say, I think the best train running on the layout is the Alaska, McKinley Explorer (Holland America) train. It is actually my train, the only one I own, but I still allow children to run it (supervised of course) and it seems to be most popular along with our circus traiin. Here are a few photos of them. This is the first run of the Alaska Railroad passenger train. Since we intend to run HO more now, I hope (when funds allow us) to get more cars for it as it is the train kids love running the most and my favorite also. Ken Imagination Station Kids on Track 
[email protected]


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That looks like an Athearn Genesis SD70MAC. Good looking engine, I used to have one. I love what you are doing with the trains and the kids. I sure do miss this from when I was in VA. Looking at starting a club here in Tacoma. Right now I am researching the things needed for running and managing the club before I start trying to assemble one. If the things needed to make the club go forward are in place then keeping it together should be alot easier.

Massey


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Great idea! I used to run an HO club in Manteca, CA and our club was successful because of the following things.
1. Long term contract on rented facilities (or own).
2. Good insurance.
3. Open to all ages regardless of problems (work with people rather than throwing them out, it's better for reputation in the long run).
4. To many rules turns folks off.
5. Be professional and include everyone.
6. Keep gossip out as it will destroy a club faster than anything.
7. Always try to keep a main runable for those who want to run trains
8. Plenty of parking and lighting.
9. City, county approval.
10. A club is people and without them there is no club.
11. Have fun, it's a hobby not a job. 
These are only some of the things I went by and it worked well. I wish you the best and although you certainly don't have to follow any of this, I just thought it might help. Ken


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The club I am working on will be a modular club that has no need for facilities to house us. We would set up shows at local venues such as a library, Mall, Museum and what not for the public to view and learn about trains. Kids are going to be encouraged to run trains and then after they run the train for a lap or two we give them a "Junior Engeneer's Card" for them to show off. This was a really big thing for the kids and there were times we would get lines of kids waiting to run a train. When I was a member of the Tidewater club in Virginia Beach we had a few rules which were there more to make sure everyone knew what was going on, instead of trying to dictate to them. The club worked well and we had alot of fun. I have been in contact with a few of the members since I have left and I am working with them to help me get everything I need to make this a success here. There is a modular group in the northern puget sound area that does come down to Tacoma about 1 or 2 times a year and I am also going to get together with them and see about working together as well. It is a big undertaking and I have the support of my Wife and my son is eager to start as well. It is just now a matter of getting everything in place and then rounding up some interest.

Massey


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Sounds like quite an undertaking but it's an awesome idea. Plus you gave me a great idea with th engineers card. I wish you the best and hope it all goes well. Ken ISKoT
PS. The locomotive in the photo is an SD-70MAC.


----------

